

Ask HN: "Deals fall through" - pclark

I'm curious which startup had this mantra (as discussed in http://paulgraham.com/fundraising.html) and how they're doing?<p>great mantra.
======
pg
I meant it's one of YC's additional mantras, not a mantra of one of the
startups we funded.

~~~
pclark
I've been misreading that sentence since that essay was published - cool!

~~~
pg
I changed it to "secondary mantras" in the original.

------
aaroneous
I think pg is saying it's one of the mantras of YC, not that of one of their
companies.

------
thepanister
Here is the startup: <http://tinyarro.ws/> And here is the guy:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=thorax>

I hope this is the proper answer!

~~~
pclark
err, sorry, i meant the startup referenced in the essay by pg located here:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/fundraising.html>

~~~
thepanister
Sorry because I misunderstood your question; Please forgive me, I am not a
native english speaker!

Whatever, what is the point of your question? If you want such domain names,
it's possible to buy it through Godaddy international domain names.

I have doubts that the name of this domain is written in "Arabic letters" but
I am not sure but it looks chinese too. Anyway, it's possible to buy domain
names with such letters, and if you want me to write any arabic word for you
that would appear in such shapes - like the arrow, I can try doing it for you.
I am native Arabian, from Cairo, Egypt.

